# another etsy thread- camera- storefront-



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Was reading the etsy thread- thought I'd start another, this has to do with camera- computer- storefront graphics.
I opened the store 2 years ago- plan on listing some things soon. 
having a dreadful time getting the storefront pic- what did you do? Do you have to have photo shop to get your artwork done right? Ugh!
Here is a thread from ravelry that I have been reading about photos and links to make a light box- good info
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/novelty-and-art-yarn-spinners/1979994/1-25#reply_form
What kind of camera do you use? does it make a difference? 

My store name is Chelsea's Acres Fiber and Soap Shop- 
will feature things we make here on our homestead from our sheep- yarn, fleece, soap, aprons and the like.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

That site requires username and password. What exactly is it that you need help with? Could you post some photos as examples?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been trying.... I think it is my computer problem, it is a bit older dell- and probably not enough memory, but I'm guessing. I have downloaded our yarn label we had made at the print shop- it is in a zip file on my computer. Tried to download to photobucket- 5 times- gets 37% done, then error report- so I can't even get my pics onto my computer successfully. I was planning on posting it here, then ask how to tweak the font and such from our yarn label. If you have a regular email, I could send it from my computer, if that would help.


----------

